# Question about hyperextended knee on buck



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so I just purchased my first expensive buck and had him shipped. He arrived a few days ago. Good news he seems healthy, bad news he has a hyperextended knee. The conformation photo I received his legs were great, which leads me to believe the photo was old. She did send some recent photos but they only showed him not being overheight and he’s so fuzzy you really couldn’t see much. I asked abOut any conformation issues or if he is lame. She said he does toe out slightly and his shoulders are not as tight ,but his dam also has slightly loose shoulders so I was assuming he would too.
I let her know he has a hyperextended knee and she said he wasn’t like that before and she sent recent photos for me to see before I sent a deposit for him. He is lame when he stands up. He is around four years old.
So, I was planning on using him on most of my Does. He has had multiple kids on the ground and many are already milking well. Now I’m second guessing myself. This stinks and it’s not the buck


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So is the person you bought him from not willing to do anything about it? Does the transportation company take before and after pics?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

No the transporter didn’t but he said they just put him in the stall and didn’t move him until I picked him up which just evolved picking him up and putting him in a crate


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I’m guessing it’s my fault because I didn’t somehow see it in the grainy recent photo of him standing with the measuring tape even though I asked if he was lame. I know transporting that far would make one sore but since I already had a hyperextended doe I guess I know what I’m looking at as soon as I unloaded him from the crate.. I still don’t see it in the photo but photo is looking rear to front.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisymay said:


> I'm guessing it's my fault because I didn't somehow see it in the grainy recent photo of him standing with the measuring tape even though I asked if he was lame. I know transporting that far would make one sore but since I already had a hyperextended doe I guess I know what I'm looking at as soon as I unloaded him from the crate.. I still don't see it in the photo but photo is looking rear to front.


Well the toeing out "slightly".... i would def not call that slightly. :/. But if those are her pics that is visible easily. I am sorry.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I understood he toes out but I didn’t see the hyperextended knee, do you? Those are the photos. My Does have very straight legs so I accept toeing out, but hyperextended knee I am worried about it being genetic


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He may have been injured in transport. Can a vet X-ray him. Maybe it will show something. So sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It's a hard angle to see it, but he does look hyperextended in the measurement photo.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Until I seen that he has a knee issue I didn’t notice In the photo. Here he is below taken today and it’s very obvious. Other then that he is a nice boy.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow, he sure does, doesn't he? Even looking for it, I don't see the hyperextended knee in the seller's photos. The angle and that hairy coat mask it, if it's present. The toeing out also looks pretty extreme, but could just be how he's standing in that photo.

I almost bought a doe last year whose dam developed a hyperextended knee. In discussing it with the breeder, she mentioned that there was a buck in her doe's pedigree that developed a hyperextended knee at several years old. That particular buck eventually changed ownership, and supposedly the knee corrected itself at the goat's new farm. It was suggested that something about the high-alfalfa diet he was fed at his first farm might have been the culprit. 

The buck in question also traced back to a very well known and widely used nigerian buck, who I was told is believed to be the origin of the issue.

I know that's a lot of ifs, maybes, and supposedlys, but I did find it interesting! Your new boy looks really nice aside from those front legs!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd get xrays to see if it was injury and if it is, you can brace it before any further damage is done, so he can heal, if it is the case.


----------

